# Happy Birthday dudley



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 13, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 06-13-2010:

-dudley (born 1946, Age: 64)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 13, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 13, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## baron (Jun 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 13, 2010)

Happy birthday, dear brother in Christ!

Margaret


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday brother!!


----------



## dudley (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to thank the PB brothers and sisters who wished me a very Happy Birthday. It was very thoughtful and I am very appreciative. Thank you and God bless.

Semper Fiddles, Rich;Theoretical , Scott; MLCOPE2 , Michael; DMcFadden, Dennis;kvanlaan ,Kevin; baron, John
Galatians220 , Margaret;kainos01 , Steve;jwright82 , James


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## dudley (Jun 14, 2010)

To my PB brother Austin, I thnk you also and God bless!


----------



## louis_jp (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Dudley! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## dudley (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you also my PB brother Louis for the birthday greeting and God bless!


----------



## sonlight (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm always late, but Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you Rick! God bless you.


----------

